# 26" Urban/Dirt Jumping tires.



## gomestr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm looking for 26" Urban Street/DJ tires at least 2.25" wide.

I'm thinking Along the lines of Primo Dirt monsters, or S&M mainline, Maxxis high roller. All of these are great but i can only find them in 20 or 24" sizes. any suggestions? Kevlar beads are preferred, but not a must.

-Tom


----------



## surfdude660 (Sep 29, 2004)

If you are riding strictly hardpack dirtjumps u could go with the maxxis hookworms they are 2.5 and extremely beefy.


----------



## bikeboyjeff (Jan 26, 2004)

Check out Arrow Launch tires. I've been riding them for about a month, and I really like them. They have a cool alternating small lug pattern that gives some bite when you need it. Hookworms are good for urban only, just don't try to put them on Rhyno Lite Rims. Also, Maxxis is supposed to introduce a 26" Holy Roller, but I'm not sure about availablilty. You might want to check out Kenda K-Rad tires, as well.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

*Kenda K Rads....*

they are more or less the Primo DM's in a 26x2.35 version. I ride hookworms for urban/park but I know many who love the KRad and its arguably a little more versatile tire than the Hookworm.


----------



## McGRP01 (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah...what they said. Arrow Launch, K-Rads or wait for the 26" Holy Rollers.


----------



## Racerx336 (Aug 9, 2004)

I love my K-rads. They are def. smaller than 2.35 but their fine for what I do. They work great and roll fast at the DJ's, They hook up great when I ride park, and they don't wear down like crazy when I ride street. I woiuld suggest loking into them, their like $25 a tire too, way cheap.


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

I have been running the Maxis simi-slick for the past couple of months and I love it. Work well enough for hard pack dirt jumps and is great on the street. Plus they are $14 at jensonusa. Unfortunately I paid $40+ before the price break at Jenson.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Werd Kenda K-Rads..*



Racerx336 said:


> love my K-rads


I agree all the way, K-Rads are way rad.


----------



## mike67 (Jan 13, 2004)

*holy rollers*



bikeboyjeff said:


> Also, Maxxis is supposed to introduce a 26" Holy Roller, but I'm not sure about availablilty. You might want to check out Kenda K-Rad tires, as well.


The Holy Rollers are available now. I ordered mine direct from Maxxis. They were $30.00 each, if you look around you might find them cheaper. These tires are sick...they roll super fast, and have kind of an inverted knob pattern, so they grip very well on hard pack & street. They are 26x2.4 single ply 60a compound, steel bead, and feel very light 795g.
Not trying to sound like an advertisement, but definitley check out these tires.


----------



## NCBigHit (Jan 15, 2004)

Another vote for the maxxis high-roller semislicks...great for urban and dj, and even dry trails...


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Arrow Launch, Kenda K-rads, Maxxis HolyRoller, DMR Moto, Halo Twin Rail.

The last two will be harder to find but I love mine to death. The DMR is basically a slightly smaller K-rad, nothing special, but the Halo is the fastest rolling tire that will still work in the dirt, bar none. Faster than slicks on hardpack/skatepark/street, yet more bite when you hit loose dirt. Awesome rear tire.


----------



## Inconsiderate Dan (Jan 12, 2004)

Maxxis Hookworms own urban.


----------



## RigidOne (Feb 8, 2004)

StinkyOne said:


> I have been running the Maxis simi-slick for the past couple of months and I love it. Work well enough for hard pack dirt jumps and is great on the street. Plus they are $14 at jensonusa. Unfortunately I paid $40+ before the price break at Jenson.


I can def. agree with Stinky that the Maxxis High-Roller Semi Slicks are great. The lugs on the side of the tires work great in loose patches of dirt at the local jump park, and the slick center helps in carrying speed through jumps. They are a bit heavy though, but the price is insane! I got mine at Jenson and they have never had any problems with them. Very good flat protection as well.


----------



## gtbikesalltheway (May 27, 2004)

I was riding my steelhead around school today with the hookworms on and a 40 year old guy stopped me to talk about my bike and seemed like he really loved the way the hookworms look


----------



## sortafast (Feb 12, 2004)

arrow launch's are sweet. They wear really well and grip really good in the skate park. They have a stiffer side wall than the K-Rad, but dont weigh nearly as much as the hook worm. Also they arent a pain to install like the hook worms can be. Hook worms are over rated IMO. The arrow launch also dont fling the mud so bad so if you go jumpin after a bit of rain, its not so bad. Arrows are definately my favorite urban/dj/commuter tire right now. Fairly inexpensive IMO.
Word

Dave


----------

